# Post Administration & Reporting Posts



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish.

Red.


----------



## ArWeTherYet

Dibber-dobbers wear nappies


----------



## WATERRIPPER

I am having a hard time posting and would like to post this in Kayak Activities or Kayak Sports
or start a forum about Kayak Golf. I don't know how to do that

*Experience a WaterCrapper and play Water Golf and play new water sports*
[links mangled to foil spammers; Red]
other videos & Info. www.linknowgone.com


----------



## Guest

is it possible to report a post in report a post...?


----------



## sbd

WATERRIPPER said:


> or start a forum about Kayak Golf. I don't know how to do that


Go to http://www.php.com, download forum software, find a tech genius and someone to host it, and Robert's your mother's brother.

Without wanting to rain on your parade, this is a kayak FISHING forum, so although your product is undoubtedly fabulous, it's not really our cup of tea. Even if it was, we have a commercial posts policy that it might do you well to read. It's here if you'd like to have a look. viewtopic.php?f=30&t=8080

If you have some noncommercial interest in kayak fishing you'd like to share with us, please feel free, we'd be delighted to hear from you. Further posts flogging your product will be summarily removed, or worse, we'll sic gra on you.


----------



## Guest

Maybe sic Kraley on him. That's gotta be worse. He'd merely die laughing if you sic Gra on him.


----------



## rescueboy

hi am new here and just have tried to upload a pic to no luck says file is to big but it is just a jpeg pic how do i post it


----------



## scater

rescueboy said:


> hi am new here and just have tried to upload a pic to no luck says file is to big but it is just a jpeg pic how do i post it


How on earth did you come to the conclusion that this was the place to ask? :lol:

http://akff.wikia.com/wiki/Wiki_/_Forum_/_Chat_Help

Welcome!


----------



## rescueboy

how on earth do you covert a jpeg file to a csv to upload a pic ??
give me something mechaical to fix no probs give me a computer and i am buggered lol


----------



## scater

No need to convert, jpegs will upload. Or you could use a hosting site like photobucket.

viewtopic.php?f=5&t=50996&hilit=Photobucket


----------



## TheFishinMusician

Try here mate. 
You can upload jpg to the forum, they just have to be below a certain size. 
viewtopic.php?f=18&t=19328&p=209060&hilit=Resizing+pictures#p209060


----------



## rodkim888

Hi 
I would like to send message to Occy how do I do This.

Re ROk K


----------



## TheFishinMusician

go to the memberlist up on the right of the page
memberlist.php
find occy either by searching through the "o" members, or he's @ the bottom of the first page by date joined
memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=53
on his profile page you'll the link to pm him in the contact box.

make sure you send the message twice (Occy loves that stuff)


----------



## zoff

http://www.akff.net/forum/posting.php?mode=edit&f=49&p=694659#


----------



## kanganoe

Hi
I am not able to load pictures from my tablet in the trip report section.It tells me that the pictures are invalid files .Any ideas?


----------



## kanganoe

kraley said:


> kanganoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> I am not able to load pictures from my tablet in the trip report section.It tells me that the pictures are invalid files .Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> what kind of tablet?
Click to expand...

Kraley its a Motorola XOOM.


----------



## scater

Ken if you need a hand with the double posts, just pm Occy.


----------



## kanganoe

Beg pardon.
The photos are about 500 kbs.they load OK from the desktop but the desk top is no go.the tablet loads the text OK .I have tried sending pics to peoples email .some get it some not.


----------



## kanganoe

Beg pardon.
The photos are about 500 kbs.they load OK from the desktop but the desk top is no go.the tablet loads the text OK .I have tried sending pics to peoples email .some get it some not.


----------



## anselmo

what format are the photos? jpeg? png? gif? bmp?


----------



## anselmo

what format are the photos? jpeg? png? gif? bmp?


----------



## kanganoe

The format is jpg the format is jpg the format is jpg aaaaarrrrgcant stopppppppppppp


----------



## kanganoe

Thanks for that.I will give it a go


----------



## yorkie

Hi It's yorkie here. Qld gold coast. Am having bad time logging in and getting my back ground put in. Would like to start some posts but finding it difficult. Any help would be appreciated. 70 year old not ready for gods waiting room. Rob


----------



## kayakone

PM Safa, Threadfin5, Carnster, Eodpac, Billpat, etc. Onr of the Goldie boys might be close and be able to give you a hand to get started.

BTW, you're not alone. I struggle with all computer/electronic stuff.


----------



## yorkie

Thanks, I'll see if a goldy yak puts in a message. Rob


----------



## Dodge

yorkie said:


> . Any help would be appreciated. 70 year old not ready for gods waiting room. Rob


Rob know what you mean as am in the same age group and also being on the GC can probably give you a ring to help out mate.

If not used to the forum function click the PM button at right below my picture ... in the box that opens type in your phone number .... then click the Submit button ..... it will not show as a Sent message, but remain in your Outbox but thats OK, as it only goes to Sent after I have read the message.

Will ring when I have a phone number mate


----------

